# Job suggestions



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi
I am getting laid-off from Hertz - Rent - A - Car Feb 19, 2009, for business is way down. I am a women in her 50's with an Associate degree in Electronics graduate 1979. I didn't get a job in my field, for I get cramps in my neck and chest when I am indoors near people with perfume. I am basically allergic to people, thus I tend work outdoors where the air diffuses perfumes, etc.

Anybody got some job suggestions?

Kim


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Kim,

Sorry to hear that you were laid off. Hang in there and whatever comes forward will always be better than the previous one.

I was laid off in December and I was an IT Manager. I have decided to get out of IT completely and move into photography and providing tech support for local area homes. Still working on bringing it up.

Just ask yourself, what is it that you enjoy doing? List them out in a sheet, write down the pros and cons if you were to take it up as a business. This should help you get a good picture as to where you may want to go.

Good Luck and Hang in there.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

With your degree, I think I would first look to all of the utility companies. Service work, outside, a different agenda every day.


Do not overlook the possibility of continuing your education. If you can stretch that unemployment compensation and hit the books, at Uncle Sam's expense, take it. An education is the only thing that cannot be taken from any of us.


I have been through this, and may have to again. It changed my life, and my families for the better. Good luck.





Luck:


One part preparation.

One part opportunity.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Kim, have u tried looking into your local goverment job website? Governmental jobs are among some of most secure and safe fields, esp during this time. There are many positions available, depending on which city you are in. Good luck and may god bless.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Aquarium maintenance service
Lawn/garden/plant service
Dog walker/sitter


----------

